# Bonnet Creek/Liki Tiki/Sheratoni Vistana/Orange Lake in Orlando 10/24-27



## jjmbrfza (Oct 18, 2013)

Interested in Bonnet Creek, Liki Tiki, Sheraton Vistana, Orange Lake in Orlando Area  from 10/24 to 10/27. One or 2 rooms. Please explaiin pricing, way of paying etc.


----------



## aeroflygirl (Oct 18, 2013)

*Orlando*

Sent you a pm


----------

